# Made a path---Mosquito



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I had an air boat come and make a path (a big circle) toward the 
island. Sorry if we caused any problems for any one fishing out there today, but I was just trying to make it easier for people to walk out there. Hope it helps. Linda


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

How are the parking areas? Can I get a two wheel drive picup off the raod without needing a tow?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

We keep our parking lot cleaned out. And I think they clean up the cemetary area. I'm not sure of the other areas. Linda


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks Linda for making it happen.. a lot of guys will be thankin ya. im sure. thanks again..


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

SWEET ! My legs will be thanking you Sunday Linda ! :G


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

You are Welcome. Should I leave a tip jar on the counter? LOL Linda


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

how thick is the ice? If there is one thing i learned from erie is NEVER follow an airboat path!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Ain't that the truth---It was like a snow storm behind him. Some one told me there was anywhere between 6-10 inches near the bouy line, but I am not positive. Linda


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

not so much the snow storm but the air boat will crack and weaken the ice ...the weight of the boat is all it takes........just be carefull guys.....spend the 30-40 bucks and get a freeking spud bar


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

not many air boats in the area what was the name on the side or what did it look like?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Nobody said anything about it coming off the lake. I can't remember what the name was. Linda


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

what did it look like?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I think it was an 18 ft. John boat. Hell, I don't know That's like asking me what kind a car somebody was driving. I don't know the difference between a Chevy and Ford, or What's the other one? I do know my lures though. LOL


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

fishing fool i don't think that you have to worry about the ice being bad where the airboat ran. You only need 6" to hold a snowmobile and 8" for a small car.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

lol linda i wasnt asking that i just was asking what it look like .....red top? green top? like i said there are verry few around mabey 1 more next year i may buy one......people of the perch.......have you fished erie or do you have knowlege of what weight or engine is in an air boat?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

One good thing is that when we pack snow it makes ice. I wouldnt follow an air boat but some of the better ice is on the white ice that comes from the cracks. I know there cant be 8in of ice through out the northend. Lucky to have 4 and with all the snow that crack isnt as thick as some think. Fishingful is right! Get a bar and check the area you travel. Most of the south ice lost 3-4in in one snow fall. White ice was gone and a couple clear from below. Only leaves 4-5 and walking back was iffy. ALOT of cracks pumping water. Also alot of weight on the ice and drillin releaves ALOT of pressure. Deff no such thing as safe ice. Linda did right in making a path but use caution! The sound your bar makes hittin the ice is key. Youll know when ya hit thin ice before you go in. Drill a hole to know what your standing on and before you cross some cracks is something worth doing too. Any wets spot you can forget.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

JIG said:


> One good thing is that when we pack snow it makes ice. I wouldnt follow an air boat but some of the better ice is on the white ice that comes from the cracks. I know there cant be 8in of ice through out the northend. Lucky to have 4 and with all the snow that crack isnt as thick as some think. Fishingful is right! Get a bar and check the area you travel. Most of the south ice lost 3-4in in one snow fall. White ice was gone and a couple clear from below. Only leaves 4-5 and walking back was iffy. ALOT of cracks pumping water. Also alot of weight on the ice and drillin releaves ALOT of pressure. Deff no such thing as safe ice. Linda did right in making a path but use caution! The sound your bar makes hittin the ice is key. Youll know when ya hit thin ice before you go in. Drill a hole to know what your standing on and before you cross some cracks is something worth doing too. Any wets spot you can forget.


i was on 5 inches of ice on the portage lakes the other day and my spud bar went through in 3 hits......so much snow and weight that the shanty filled with water.........silly and crazy ice year.........never worn my ice spikes this long


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds like we got a month of it then a WET spring. Wont take muck to take it off though.:T


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Linda. My legs thank you too. The last few weeks out there have got me into shape.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I parked at Lindas today and walked out with no problems except some slush.

I was wondering about the airboat-Thanks Linda. 

No worries from me about ice thickness, I drilled 7 holes today and all were 8-10" of good ice. I fished in 11-12' of water.

Fishing was slow but caught 11 crappie, 7 perch, no eyes, and my first pike through the ice. Caught the pike on a jig and maggot! I thought I snagged it but caught it clean. 

Talked to a guy who had 2 eyes.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Linda


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> fishing fool i don't think that you have to worry about the ice being bad where the airboat ran. You only need 6" to hold a snowmobile and 8" for a small car.


You need to follow one off of Catawba- That will change your statement. They can really mess up the ice, espcially on a good trail. Besides the weight they have a-lot of vibration. I have taken them plenty of times over to south Bass and punch through the ice.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

keepinitreel....what a nice catch! look at those colors.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

thanks linda i was the one of the guys that came out after all that snow hit i only made it out only about 200 yrds out...... that a would be a great help...~fish master~


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I was thinking more in terms of an air boat skimming across sections of ice only 2" thick giving someone a false sense, it seems like if the boat was clipping along thin ice wouldn't matter providing the vessel didn't stop. 
And I can't imagine it making good strong ice weaker in it's path, but then again I've never seen an airboat let alone predict what it would do to ice.
I'm sure there's some weight to surface area ratio formula: like 180lbs concentrated on 12sq. inches (man) vs 1800 lbs on 12sq. ft. (machine). Machine may actually be safer in a breakthrough ice aspect? so in some instances no you wouldn't want to walk in it's path thinking it's safe.


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

Looks similar to a swamp boat.



no wake said:


> I've never seen an airboat let alone predict what it would do to ice.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh yea I have seen one before! Ranger Ricks had one on Flipper right?
Actually I'm not that ignorant, I've just never seen one in real life.
Cool pics Lake Erie I presume? Looks like street lights across the breakwall?


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Somebody owns one down on 305 between the dam and the 305 boat launch, on the west side of 305 (between 305 and Elm Rd.)


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm not an engineer or physicist,hell I cant even spell physicist but I bet the force of the fan pushing the boat directs some good wieght toward the front of the boat.I dont know.... ,that makes my head hurt.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure out what looks to be a wave of open water on the other side of the wall.
I guess if the sled goes through it floats just like a boat no?


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Linda thanks again the path makes it so easy to pull. Off the path it is soooo hard to walk and pull your stuff.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey to the force in front.I think it be ok as it is.Why I say that is it has all the weight in back rather middle or front.The main thing I see if any things out whack is the the things top heavy and I think in a fast moving way a sharp turn would flip it.The drivers likely aware that I hope. I have no idea how fast it go but then only thing I see is a flip over hazard at the most as it does not look to wide to me.Just my say..


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

I would like to say thanks for the path. Iwas out there Wednesday. murder on the body. THANX !


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks alot


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

My buddy just picked one up to fish Erie. He had some engine work done and might have gone to Mosquito to take his new ride for a cruise. I asked him how fast an airboat can go, expecting him to say 20-30 mph. Answer: About 80mph and they do weigh about 2500-3000lbs. So you guys are right,don't follow the same path as the airboat, the ice will be much weaker.......Mark


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Mark when I read about the air boat on Mosquito ..My first thought was your buddy..I did'nt know they weighed that much.....JIM.....CL.....


----------

